# need better wrapping.



## couto_123 (Jul 16, 2010)

Help!!! 
I have made soap for years, but have come across a new, ( and great) problem.
Normally I either sell by the slab, log, or individual bar in cigar bands for craftfairs. 
Here is the "problem" My boss wants to sell my soap in his store and I need a wrap that when my soap shrinks, as it does over time, I need it to look good for longer shelf time. 
Please, any sugestions? 
Thanks.
MJ


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

What about shrink wrap?

I wrap my bars in paper, like a present. Haven't had any issues.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I want my soap to show in the wrapping, I also started all this to become a company and knew I didn't want my wholesale line to be fussy. So I use 4x6 cello bags with black twist ties and a business card label inside, across the bottom of the bar.

Now my retail soaps, cupcakes, cakes, bars, wire ribbons, bows, printed cello paper wrapping, each one is a little gift. Vicki


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

I use bags with twist ties and a card attached to the twist ties. I had one customer who uses my soap as a decoration in her bathroom in a basket because it looked pretty wrapped like that she said. They also pack well when mailed too.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I do cigar band with shrink wrap over top. Keeps the cigar band looking fresh.


----------



## couto_123 (Jul 16, 2010)

What type of paper do you use for your cigar bands. Mine seem to shring out of the bands after being stored for a while. I have a chance to wholesale some and want it to look amazing. Also, where do you find your shrinkwrap? Thanks for all the help ladies.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I use card stock for my cigar bands. I got my shrinkwrap system from National Shrinkwrap.


----------

